# Can anyone recomed a fish or a few!



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

Done some Christmas shoping today and bought this for my little cousin!

Can anyone recomend a fish or two...know it's small but anyone?




























the fish food is pants so would be replacing it with proper stuff...!


----------



## hippyhaplos (Jan 12, 2010)

It really is too small for any fish I'm afraid!

You could go down the shrimp route, but shrimp are pretty fussy with water quality and would also require a heater.

Only thing I can think of is sea monkeys/triops.


----------



## goldie1212 (Mar 5, 2010)

i have the exact same tank, i use it for hatching out fish eggs and growing the fry out for a couple of weeks then they go into a bigger tank. its very hard to keep the temperature up at a steady level as its such a small amount of water, and its too small for any cool water fish. maybe a big ramshorn snail, my daughters loved their red ramshorn snails they had in similar tanks when they were younger. they had one each in a tank in their room which we filled with pond weed, they fed them a slice of cucumber once a week which they took out after a day before it went gross. they get to around an inch across, they loved them, they had little decorations in their tank which they picked out themselves, and they could always see the snail as it was so brightly coloured against the green plants.

i certainly wouldnt put any fish in there though, its far too small IMO.


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

goldie1212 said:


> i have the exact same tank, i use it for hatching out fish eggs and growing the fry out for a couple of weeks then they go into a bigger tank. its very hard to keep the temperature up at a steady level as its such a small amount of water, and its too small for any cool water fish. maybe a big ramshorn snail, my daughters loved their red ramshorn snails they had in similar tanks when they were younger. they had one each in a tank in their room which we filled with pond weed, they fed them a slice of cucumber once a week which they took out after a day before it went gross. they get to around an inch across, they loved them, they had little decorations in their tank which they picked out themselves, and they could always see the snail as it was so brightly coloured against the green plants.
> 
> i certainly wouldnt put any fish in there though, its far too small IMO.


Cheers mate.....


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

bumble bee gobies, a dwarf puffer, shrimp, snails, african dwarf frog, single male betta, pygmy cories

just a few things that i would feel happy putting in there


----------



## goldie1212 (Mar 5, 2010)

Esfa said:


> bumble bee gobies, a dwarf puffer, shrimp, snails, african dwarf frog, single male betta, pygmy cories
> 
> just a few things that i would feel happy putting in there


seriously, i mean, come on this tank is tiny, i actually have one, i wouldnt put any fish in this at all, it simply isnt big enough for permanent housing, keeping the water stable would be such hard work but for a childs tank too, just seems daft. the shrimp possibly, yes, but again keeping the water in good enough condition could prove very difficult. i would certainly stick to the snail idea.


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Triops are really cool 
get pretty big to 10p coin size 
same as sea monkeys just put the in the water and wait to hatch they grow pretty quick as well 

it's nice you got your cousin something for christmas


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

How big is it exactly? all I can see is some packet with some sort of equipment with some fish food???


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

_jake_ said:


> How big is it exactly? all I can see is some packet with some sort of equipment with some fish food???


see tat big pic wit "SIZE" written on it...? 


i'd say a male siamese fighter would be suitable, but you'd have to keep right on top of cleaning - which, no offence, i can't see a younger kid doing

triops idea is a good one


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Heres a triop

there awsome 
now i've been thinking about them i might need to get some :blush:
used to keep them when i was about 6


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

daftlassieEmma said:


> see tat big pic wit "SIZE" written on it...?
> 
> 
> i'd say a male siamese fighter would be suitable, but you'd have to keep right on top of cleaning - which, no offence, i can't see a younger kid doing
> ...


I swear that wasn't there before, honest!:blush:

I'd agree on the betta too. Or even maybe two or three Endlers?


----------



## abadi (Jul 25, 2010)

single male betta would be ok in there IMO

brine shrimps (sea monkeys) a good idea, though i quite disagree on triops, they are not as easy to keep when i tried them and they need to be heated.

freshwater shrimps would be ok in there too but i personally dont recommend these if your cousin is young, they need live plants and alot of attention.

some starter fish would go in there but as others said not permanetly and will also need attention

but as for your ''little'' cousin i'd say he'd enjoy sea monkeys alot, quite even more tan a betta thought to be dead lol


----------



## berry1 (Sep 25, 2010)

i deffenatly wouldnt go near shrimps as they do need more attention than you may think 

personaly i dont think fish make good pets for yound children as they can do horific things with out realising like putting stuff in the water and continuosly tapping on the glass that would scar the fish trust me ive heard of far to manny cases but if you deffenatly want to give fish ago
i would aither go with 3-4 endlers or 1 male fighter fish or a single parradise fish could be done for a while


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

Yeah he is great with animals.... Gave him a guinie pig that I was rehoming and it must now be about 9 years old...can't belive it's that old....I will show him how to care for it and stuff....


----------



## bendy1990 (Dec 3, 2010)

triops are your best bet
they sell the eggs for a few quid on ebay with food
they hatch out and breed pretty much by there selves
i had loads cos thy just kept on laying eggs


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

bendy1990 said:


> triops are your best bet
> they sell the eggs for a few quid on ebay with food
> they hatch out and breed pretty much by there selves
> i had loads cos thy just kept on laying eggs


Dunno 

Might just get him a small gold fish and then upgrade his tank on his birthday...

But really an thinking about getting triops for myself once the festive seson is over....


----------



## berry1 (Sep 25, 2010)

ok sounds good just make shore that water changes get done on the exact day as a few days out can blow such a small body of water out of the window the reason i said their not always the best pets is that i bought my frends 3 year old son a fish tank for his birthday and when my frend was in the other room he put mouth wash in the aquarium thinking he was brushing the fishes teeth mmm! well the fish didnt last very long but as long as hes shown i cant see a prob any way i wouldnt bother with sea monkeys or triops as their not very exiting for his first fish tank and i dont think their very easy to keep i caunt grow triops more than 3 weeks and ive been keeping fish for 18 years a nice fighter would be pritty nice for him as their amazing fish for small spaces the minimun amount of water for a fighter is 1g so the aquarium you have is 2.5g so its plenty of room you could even do a few ghost shrimp with the fighter (note some times the fightere eat the shrimp)
or even a few young guppys theirs actualy plenty of options


----------



## berry1 (Sep 25, 2010)

i deffenatly wouldnt do a goldy as upgrading is one thing but it would be a huge upgrade and the gold fish sertanly would get stunted in that size aquarium the sort of upgrade your looking at would be a 55g or more depending on the spices and how many your keeping


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

berry1 said:


> ok sounds good just make shore that water changes get done on the exact day as a few days out can blow such a small body of water out of the window the reason i said their not always the best pets is that i bought my frends 3 year old son a fish tank for his birthday and when my frend was in the other room he put mouth wash in the aquarium thinking he was brushing the fishes teeth mmm! well the fish didnt last very long but as long as hes shown i cant see a prob any way i wouldnt bother with sea monkeys or triops as their not very exiting for his first fish tank and i dont think their very easy to keep i caunt grow triops more than 3 weeks and ive been keeping fish for 18 years a nice fighter would be pritty nice for him as their amazing fish for small spaces the minimun amount of water for a fighter is 1g so the aquarium you have is 2.5g so its plenty of room you could even do a few ghost shrimp with the fighter (note some times the fightere eat the shrimp)
> or even a few young guppys theirs actualy plenty of options


thanks for the info mate


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

10 gallon tank?

you can keep lots in there...

just depends on how often you want to change water...


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

connor 1213 said:


> Dunno
> 
> Might just get him a small gold fish and then upgrade his tank on his birthday...
> 
> But really an thinking about getting triops for myself once the festive seson is over....


oh here little cousin you have the gold fish

and i'll have the prehistoric animals of awsomeness 

:lol2:


----------



## goldie1212 (Mar 5, 2010)

:censor: do not put a goldfish in that tank, it will stunt in no time at all and it would be cruel. at least put something that wont have the potential grow to a foot long in there such as a few guppies. my god, what an awful idea, well i guess its 'just a goldfish'. great way to introduce him to the hobby of fish keeping, here cous, stunt this fish, maybe upgrade but the damage is already done. dont even use the excuse 'il just get a fancy goldfish' as i have 2 at over 8" and 9" long each. goldfish need huge tanks, massive filtration, very regular water changes, and grow like weeds, they are also social so putting just 1 in a tank is cruel in itself. sorry, but i thought you were keen on adding something that will live a long happy life in this tank, how wrong was i.


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

goldie1212 said:


> :censor: do not put a goldfish in that tank, it will stunt in no time at all and it would be cruel. at least put something that wont have the potential grow to a foot long in there such as a few guppies. my god, what an awful idea, well i guess its 'just a goldfish'. great way to introduce him to the hobby of fish keeping, here cous, stunt this fish, maybe upgrade but the damage is already done. dont even use the excuse 'il just get a fancy goldfish' as i have 2 at over 8" and 9" long each. goldfish need huge tanks, massive filtration, very regular water changes, and grow like weeds, they are also social so putting just 1 in a tank is cruel in itself. sorry, but i thought you were keen on adding something that will live a long happy life in this tank, how wrong was i.


Why so nasty? I believe he is only 13/14 and isn't going to know everything about fish, considering this _is _a reptile forum. I know you may feel strongly against keeping them in small tanks but he was only asking a question and isn't doing anything wrong. What a great way to get people into the hobby, abuse newbies.

Anyway mate all the other suggestions are great, just research the species you want and have fun:no1:


----------



## goldie1212 (Mar 5, 2010)

sorry, but its common sense, its already been said its not suitable for the majority of fish, and he wasnt asking, he was saying he will just get a goldfish, not asking will goldfish be ok in there. he knows most fish grow too large, and almost everyone knows of large goldfish in ponds or large tanks. just seems a bit obvious it wouldnt be ok. sorry to go off on one, maybe yes too harsh, but it really irritates me. sometimes sitting and saying the same thing time and again to people about the care needs of these beautiful fish gets to be somewhat grating. why cant people just research the fish beforehand, he wouldnt stick an oscar in this tank, so why do people see a goldfish are fair game to stunt.


----------



## berry1 (Sep 25, 2010)

goldie1212 said:


> :censor: do not put a goldfish in that tank, it will stunt in no time at all and it would be cruel. at least put something that wont have the potential grow to a foot long in there such as a few guppies. my god, what an awful idea, well i guess its 'just a goldfish'. great way to introduce him to the hobby of fish keeping, here cous, stunt this fish, maybe upgrade but the damage is already done. dont even use the excuse 'il just get a fancy goldfish' as i have 2 at over 8" and 9" long each. goldfish need huge tanks, massive filtration, very regular water changes, and grow like weeds, they are also social so putting just 1 in a tank is cruel in itself. sorry, but i thought you were keen on adding something that will live a long happy life in this tank, how wrong was i.


chill the hell out man jees he ownly said i may get a goldy he didnt say he would and whats all this hasteyness about the forums made for asking questions you should be trying to encurage the boy to get the right fish not slauter him for making a suggestion but taking away all that aggression you do make some good points like the size they get the social behaviour ect 

but i think he would be much happyer with some things like 
guppys (very colourful)
some danios (long fin danios are quite stunning)
ottos (very interesting little fish)
a fighter (very stunning)
and a nother suggestion if you keep your room like i do 
you could keep some harder trops like
neons
small tetras 
dwarth rasboras 
and other small trops that are quite hardy

i just dont think shrimp, snails, triops, sea monkeys are a very interesting introduction into fish keeping for a young child but thats just my opinion


----------



## berry1 (Sep 25, 2010)

he might not no what happens when fish get stunted so he probely thourght il get a mini 1" goldy and when he out grows il just get a bigger aquarium not every one has as much experience as some of use hes ownly 14 and if were all honest we started with a goldy in a bowl or very unsutable tank as thats how most people get into fish keeping and fish dont get stunted by limited space they get stunted off the water quality so potentioly you could keep a goldy in a 1g tank and you could get it bigger than the tank now im not saying i would keep one in their as it would be rediculasly cruel but im saying people have done it (i do totaly disagree with having them in smaller tanks than 55g but im just stating the facts)


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

goldfish will be fine in a ten gallon tank... small goldfish...

gold fish don't grow to size overnight... maybe an inch to a couple inches per year... fancy ones usually grow slower than common ones... good filtration and water changes are a must... but goldfish can live very well in a smaller tank for quite a while...

they'll stunt themselves in a small tank... for many reasons if they stay in a small tank for an extended period of time... just go bigger... get a bigger tank one day as they start getting good sized...

bigger tanks are always best...


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

Thanks for those that are givig me advice...

Goldie1212 why are you freacking out about it.....really? Clearly when I said I might just get a goldfish I was clearly looking to see if yous would agree or disagree..

I may not know much about fish but I possibaly know as much if not more about reptiles than you I could understand that reponse if this website (RFUK) was only about fish....


----------



## Mynki (Mar 24, 2010)

connor 1213 said:


> Thanks for those that are givig me advice...
> 
> Goldie1212 why are you freacking out about it.....really? Clearly when I said I might just get a goldfish I was clearly looking to see if yous would agree or disagree..
> 
> I may not know much about fish but I possibaly know as much if not more about reptiles than you I could understand that reponse if this website (RFUK) was only about fish....


Goldie spends hours if not days giving advice about the long term requirements of goldfish. A species that suffers more than most. She's probably frustrated that all her hard work is then undermined by people who don't have the same appreciation and understanding of long term requirements by a few silly posts. 

It happens a lot on forums. There's always an instant expert who will claim :-

I have a 20' tank at home so I know best.
I keep glass bangers and tank busters so I'm an expert.
Check my video on Youtube, I must be Herbert R Axelrod becasue my fish look awesome.
I have 3,987,786 posts on MFK (Moron Fishkeepers Forum)so I know it all.
I once worked in an LFS for 3 weeks so I know about every fish known to man.
I breed guppies, I'm now a semi proffesional fish breeder.....
I once wrote a care sheet on cichlids. You can call me Mary Bailey from now on.

The more astute will always notice that the wannabee experts never mention long term care as they haven't kept anything long enough to really understand what the real requirements are.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Mynki said:


> Goldie spends hours if not days giving advice about the long term requirements of goldfish. A species that suffers more than most. She's probably frustrated that all her hard work is then undermined by people who don't have the same appreciation and understanding of long term requirements by a few silly posts.
> 
> It happens a lot on forums. There's always an instant expert who will claim :-
> 
> ...


 
many people don't keep things long term... they just have them for a time to learn...

a beginner might choose a goldfish as a first fish... it doesn't mean they are starting a 50 year hobby keeping goldfish/carp...

they just want to see how things pan out and if they are going to like the hobby... then they will get rid of the feeder goldfish and get some real fish....

should someone go out and get discus to learn the aquatics hobby?

i think not...

most every hobbyist began with a comet/feeder goldfish...

and a 10 gallon is usually the first tank one gets as a kid...


----------



## Indicus (May 3, 2009)

I would recommend triops, I use to love mine when I was younger.

Another thing, does your auntie and uncle know you are getting your cousin a pet for xmas, a few years ago I gave my cousin a few stick insects I had been breeding and they freaked out about it. Some parents don't like there kids having pets.


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

Yes I have told them and when I deside what fish I'll get him I'll send them a care sheet.....



Goldie1212

Didn't relise you have such a pasion for goldfish...and I just want to say I respect your pasion for goldfish and other such like fish!


----------



## Mynki (Mar 24, 2010)

HABU said:


> many people don't keep things long term... they just have them for a time to learn...
> 
> a beginner might choose a goldfish as a first fish... it doesn't mean they are starting a 50 year hobby keeping goldfish/carp...
> 
> ...


Discus, why not? In this day and age the asian fish are fairly hardy as long as you don't try and keep them like wild fish. I've helped more than one person set up a reef as their first tank. It can be done, with enough research, care and cash. 

Whilst many see goldfish and guppies as nothing more than feeders, some like Goldie actually care that those buying them do a good job.


----------



## goldie1212 (Mar 5, 2010)

as ive said, i do apologise, i really didnt mean to fly off like i did, sometimes i just end up venting frustrations at people who dont know any better yet. note the 'yet' lol i do intend on carrying on trying to encourage better goldfish keeping :lol2:

i love my goldfish, more than any other fish i have owned. ive owned tropicals from neon tetra to tank busting 19inch lemon fin barbs, planted communities, oscars to angels, live barers to bettas. i dont know everything, i dont pretend to, im still learning too, but i do know a lot about goldfish, they are my passion in this hobby. i do have somewhere on here a caresheet for goldfish, i do occassionally try to find it and bump it back to the top but im sure its pages back now. i am only trying to get people out of the terrible way of thinking 'goldfish, starter fish, easy to keep, fish bowl, feeder fish' they are so badly mistreated and its so depressing. unfortunately a lot of what i try to let people know falls on deaf ears, my best friend has 2 severely stunted comet goldfish in a 3 gallon tank, it breaks my heart to see, stupid though that sounds to most people. my friend simply says 'its a good way for kids to understand death, to see a pet die'. 

healthy goldfish=very large fast growing messy fish in need of huge tanks with big filtration and lots of water changes. 

oh and to whoever said goldfish bought at 1" can last a long time in a small tank, they dont grow fast and fancies grow slower than commons. well, last year i bought a tiny fancy at less than 1" long, today shes between 4-5" long, slow growth??, not if you do things right and keep the water in good condition and feed a varied good quality diet. in theory going on these lines a 1" common which could grow larger faster, could top 6" inside a year with good care. 

plus, goldfish are 'real fish', with fun personalities too!


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Mynki said:


> Discus, why not? In this day and age the asian fish are fairly hardy as long as you don't try and keep them like wild fish. I've helped more than one person set up a reef as their first tank. It can be done, with enough research, care and cash.
> 
> Whilst many see goldfish and guppies as nothing more than feeders, some like Goldie actually care that those buying them do a good job.


 
ha!

you can't get folks to read a pamphlet on fish care these days...

the average joe will not study water chemistry... their eyes will bleed before they get through the first paragraph...

that's what always got me at the shops i ran... people refuse to educate themselves...

people don't read these days and won't listen to advice beyond a sentence... they get that glazed look in their eyes...

Ph?... carbonate hardness? the nitrogen cycle?

like trying to teach goats working with most customers... they will not listen and will not admit anything...

you tell them not to but they still put that log they found in the woods in their tank... always bringing fish back because the oscar attacks their goldfish!... 

the fish biz sucks because 90% of your clients are hardheaded and frightened of big words and reading...

children listen better than most of my customers did...

yes, the very rare person can do anything he sets his mind to... the vast majority have the attention span of a cricket...


----------



## miss_mystra (Jun 24, 2010)

goldie1212 said:


> plus, goldfish are 'real fish', with fun personalities too!
> 
> image
> 
> image




aww lovely fishy :flrt:!! Mines the same he was tiny, he barely over a year old and huge... and looks at you like he might eat you!!

but yeah goldfish, (and i'm guilty of the same mistakes with them like everyone else so i'm no saint!) possibly the most abused pet on the planet and so underrated, they're fantastic and have their own personalities! 

Defo too small for that tank tho  sadly i bet the shop you got them from would probably tell you to get a couple of goldfish for in there!:bash: not your fault if you know no better, luckily you are doing the research and know better  which is great  shame for all the other fishies ending up down the toilet because of such advise 

The snail idea sounds cool! or those weird prehistoric things...how cool are they, i would have loved those as a kid (obsessed with dinosaurs and prehistoric type stuff!) plus it's something that his friends wont have making him instantly awesome to his mates  haha

does it have to be a water animal.. perhaps a insect of sorts (i have no clue about bugs spiders etc) again find something simple to care for that could be really unusual  again i don't know if the tank is suitable for that sort of thing but someone enlighten me!


----------



## Mynki (Mar 24, 2010)

HABU said:


> ha!
> 
> you can't get folks to read a pamphlet on fish care these days...
> 
> ...


I've definately met a few who that all applies too. But rest assured, they ain't all like that over here. Though after reading RFUK you might not believe me! lol

A reef can be set up and ran by a newbie. If they are prepared to learn. And a few are. I don't see CB discus as difficult though. Hard work, when breeding and raising. Very hard work. But not difficult.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

goldie1212 said:


> as ive said, i do apologise, i really didnt mean to fly off like i did, sometimes i just end up venting frustrations at people who dont know any better yet. note the 'yet' lol i do intend on carrying on trying to encourage better goldfish keeping :lol2:
> 
> i love my goldfish, more than any other fish i have owned. ive owned tropicals from neon tetra to tank busting 19inch lemon fin barbs, planted communities, oscars to angels, live barers to bettas. i dont know everything, i dont pretend to, im still learning too, but i do know a lot about goldfish, they are my passion in this hobby. i do have somewhere on here a caresheet for goldfish, i do occassionally try to find it and bump it back to the top but im sure its pages back now. i am only trying to get people out of the terrible way of thinking 'goldfish, starter fish, easy to keep, fish bowl, feeder fish' they are so badly mistreated and its so depressing. unfortunately a lot of what i try to let people know falls on deaf ears, my best friend has 2 severely stunted comet goldfish in a 3 gallon tank, it breaks my heart to see, stupid though that sounds to most people. my friend simply says 'its a good way for kids to understand death, to see a pet die'.
> 
> ...


 
with goldfish, genetics plays a huge role in growth... some grow fast... some don't... your bog feeder comet can grow fast or slow... just depends on things... goldfish will put out growth inhibitors when in very small tanks... water changes dilute those inhibitors...


----------



## Mynki (Mar 24, 2010)

HABU said:


> with goldfish, genetics plays a huge role in growth... some grow fast... some don't... your bog feeder comet can grow fast or slow... just depends on things... goldfish will put out growth inhibitors when in very small tanks... water changes dilute those inhibitors...


Which is why so many are stunted. Properly cared for, they grow well. Let us not forget, they're carp after all!!!


----------



## goldie1212 (Mar 5, 2010)

ive always said its best to teach the kids as they are the next generation of fish keepers. my 6 and 7 year old daughters know full well how larger tank the more common larger species need, if they see someone buying a starter size tank and head for goldfish they will mention the tank will need to be bigger or they might want to look at the fighter fish instead. im so pleased they will never be tempted to subject a large fish to poor housing,and know to research any they may own in future before they buy them. hopefully, the more people learn now, the less fish will suffer in the future.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Mynki said:


> I've definately met a few who that all applies too. But rest assured, they ain't all like that over here. Though after reading RFUK you might not believe me! lol
> 
> A reef can be set up and ran by a newbie. If they are prepared to learn. And a few are. I don't see CB discus as difficult though. Hard work, when breeding and raising. Very hard work. But not difficult.


 
well the pet biz sucks here... i've had to beg more than a few customers to buy a heater...

they won't even reach medicine/chemical instructions... i'd recite the instructions from memory and be careful not to use big words...:lol2:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

http://jeb.biologists.org/cgi/reprint/203/9/1477.pdf


----------



## goldie1212 (Mar 5, 2010)

i know genetics play a part in growth of fish, goldfish included. at the end of the day though, i treat all my fish as if they will grow to the maximum size of the species, so they will always have enough room and good water quality to allow that if their genetics will also allow. when i bought dinkyfish (in the pics) i had a 2" male fantail from the same place, dinkyfish is now an inch bigger than he is. although that could be a gender thing as ive noticed females do grow larger faster than males.


----------



## deevtec (Mar 31, 2010)

As already said a fighter and some guppies or even a small shoal of neon tetras?


----------



## goldie1212 (Mar 5, 2010)

deevtec said:


> As already said a fighter and some guppies or even a small shoal of neon tetras?


fighter OR some guppies, the 2 should not be mixed, especially in a tiny tank like this.


----------



## Mynki (Mar 24, 2010)

HABU said:


> well the pet biz sucks here... i've had to beg more than a few customers to buy a heater...
> 
> they won't even reach medicine/chemical instructions... i'd recite the instructions from memory and be careful not to use big words...:lol2:


Chemical sales here do well. More people should buy test kits and more importantly learn what to do with them and why. But many at least try. Not all, but it sounds better than over there.


----------



## goldie1212 (Mar 5, 2010)

HABU said:


> http://jeb.biologists.org/cgi/reprint/203/9/1477.pdf


i tried to read it, i really did, sooo many big words :lol2: i will try again when i am more awake!


----------



## berry1 (Sep 25, 2010)

i totaly agree with you goldy their not easy to keep and i dont agree with them being kept in less than 55g of water 
a nother thing that realy :censor: me off is when people use gold fish and guppys as food for larger trop fish i keep larger tropical fish and i wouldnt dream of giving them any kind of live fish as its cruel it realy drives me mad when i see vids poping up on youtube of a gold fish being slowley eaten alive by piranhas its discusting that people can watch a fish slowley dieing for 10 mins +

and that member that said gold fish can be kept in 10g aquariums for a while it realy pisses me off to hear comments like that they can grow more than 6" in a year and i realy dont think you would want to be upgrading from a 10g to a 55g and the fish would get stunted any way which is cruel and inhumane a nother thing that realy pees me off with the smae member is that you say when they out grow get rod of them and get some real fish how wouldnt you call gold fish real fish their not some experimental toy for you to learn off 

and i realy dont see why some one couldnt start with discus as long as they do plenty of reasarch and get the right set up ect

like i got slated off Mynki for having a RTxTSN in a 120g but what im still trying to get through to him is that i will provid 3000g + aquarium for when he out grows as i have the space and i make my own aquariums so i can give him the right upgrade when he needs it but what i would like to say is that i didnt but the RTxTSN as i rescued him from some guy in manchester who had him in a 10g aquarium and couldnt cope but i didnt go out and think il get a cat fish that grows the size of small sharks 4'-6'

and ya no what Mynki im getting quite sick of hearing you critisising MFK its a very good site with very nolagable members yes alright you get the average nob teen who thinks he can have alagator gars in his 50g aquarium but you also have plenty of people on her who think their the big time keeping gold fish in 10g aquariums if you have a good look on MFK they have a huge marine section with plenty of pics of 300g + aquariums and youl also find alot of people on their who have set up healthy aquariums with the help of the members on MFK


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Mynki said:


> Chemical sales here do well. More people should buy test kits and more importantly learn what to do with them and why. But many at least try. Not all, but it sounds better than over there.


i tested water for free... i couldn't get folks to ever buy a kit...

yes... the brits are animal lovers... wonderful ones at that... that can't be said for here...


----------



## goldie1212 (Mar 5, 2010)

that reminds me, i need to buy a new test kit, my old one has run out :blush: i will when i get paid next week.

i also hate when goldfish are fed to other fish and torn to bits but still gasping and trying to escape the 'real fish' they have been fed to. its completely inhumane. a lot of people say they cant feel pain, well look on youtube for 'goldfish euthanasia by boiling water', a guy pulls a goldfish out of a tank, drops it into a pan of boiling water, it leaps out of the water 3 times before dying. if it felt no pain, why would it jump :censor:

any fish, be it a tiny neon tetra or huge red tailed catfish need adequate space and good water quality for them to grow and be happy and healthy. no fish is more important than another in my eyes. they all suffer if kept by uneducated or ignorant lazy owners, i guess in bigger fish its just harder to ignore the suffering.

berry, if i were you i would upgrade the rtxtsn to a much much bigger tank asap. you dont know when the stunting will really kick in. wouldnt it be best to house the fish in a big enough body of water from the get go? good on you for rescuing the poor creature in the first place though :2thumb:

as for MFK, im not keen, they seem so into their overstocked big tanks, it gets on my nerves. just because they have huge tank busters in a 6 ft tank doesnt mean they can fit in as many as they can shoe horn into it just because the tank is slightly larger than the average. i hate to see the 8ft tank with loads of rays, oscars, datnoids, plecs, no room to swim, no decor, just a box of fish, all to say 'i own....', IMO it simply isnt fair on the fish. each to their own though.


----------



## berry1 (Sep 25, 2010)

a full proper test kit is a little pricey though not the crappy strips


----------



## goldie1212 (Mar 5, 2010)

have never and will never use strips. liquid drop tests are all i use, its worth the extra money and they last sooooo long too.


----------



## berry1 (Sep 25, 2010)

yea i use liquid drop kits as well the strips are crap and give very falsereadings i was just pointing out that a lot of people wont pay 15 - 30 pound for a kit when the shop does it for free


----------



## Mynki (Mar 24, 2010)

The Sera full kits are very good.

berry, do we get to see pics of this 3000 gallon trop pond? Or even it in it's current home?


----------



## berry1 (Sep 25, 2010)

yea il get some pics of him in his curent tank ive not built the 3000g yet but what i was trying to still say was becaues i make my own aquariums and i have the space i can build him any thing up to 3000g when he needs it


----------



## goldie1212 (Mar 5, 2010)

time to start building then :lol2: dont leave it too late :2thumb:


----------



## berry1 (Sep 25, 2010)

i wont leave it to late but hes still very small for his spices so i have a good 12 months at the moment im consentrating on making a new indoor pond for my 2 terrapins unfortunalty itl be less space for them as they started fighting so im making 2 ponds next to each other i picked up the wood last week but been so buissy jees the pond paints dear but any way i will post a build thread of the ponds


----------



## goldie1212 (Mar 5, 2010)

bless him, i guess hes a tad stunted then from his past home. good luck on the pond build :2thumb:


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

That was a really interesting link Habu, cheers! I even understood most of it  I love Biology!!


----------



## abadi (Jul 25, 2010)

connor 1213 said:


> Dunno
> 
> Might just get him a small gold fish and then upgrade his tank on his birthday...
> 
> But really an thinking about getting triops for myself once the festive seson is over....


you can if your sure what your doing, goldfish are fast growing and very messy, im afraid that filter isn't as ideal for goldfish,

i keep my two 3'' fantail goldfish in a 5 gallon and they do well for now

how many L is that carrying?


----------



## goldie1212 (Mar 5, 2010)

abadi said:


> you can if your sure what your doing, goldfish are fast growing and very messy, im afraid that filter isn't as ideal for goldfish,
> 
> i keep my *two 3'' fantail goldfish in a 5 gallon* and they do well for now
> 
> how many L is that carrying?



:sad: and at what point are these 2 poor fish going to be upgraded? are you waiting for them to poke their little stunted heads out of the water and ask for a bigger tank please? give them some swimming room already. you wont know when the stunting begins to take hold.


----------



## berry1 (Sep 25, 2010)

oh my god thats so iresponsible you realy need to give them more space but unortunatly their probely not going to get any were the size they should as 2 3"ers in a 5g is taking stunting to its max oh and expect them to die in the next few months as they will be scwished did you know they should live 30-50 years or more atleast give them more space and they might have a chance or atleast they will die a bit happyer

do you even know what stunting is the fishes organs fail causing the fish to die a very slow agenasing death when i had 2 oranders in a 10g i done a 40% water change every other day and that was until they were woved to a 30g


----------



## abadi (Jul 25, 2010)

goldie1212 said:


> :sad: and at what point are these 2 poor fish going to be upgraded? are you waiting for them to poke their little stunted heads out of the water and ask for a bigger tank please? give them some swimming room already. you wont know when the stunting begins to take hold.


It's not that im keeping them in there, im trying to upgrade asap already when i get a chance definitely after xmas.



berry1 said:


> oh my god thats so iresponsible you realy need to give them more space but unortunatly their probely not going to get any were the size they should as 2 3"ers in a 5g is taking stunting to its max oh and expect them to die in the next few months as they will be scwished did you know they should live 30-50 years or more atleast give them more space and they might have a chance or atleast they will die a bit happyer
> 
> do you even know what stunting is the fishes organs fail causing the fish to die a very slow agenasing death when i had 2 oranders in a 10g i done a 40% water change every other day and that was until they were woved to a 30g


Sorry mate but can you talk proper english? i cant really understand most of your words, work on that.

and no i do not expect them to die in a ''few'' months, dont tell me ''atleast they will die happier'' and dont give me that ''oh my god''
yes, i do know they live 25-30 years not 30-50, what kind of information are you passing? you dreaming about it mate?

''stunting is the fishes organs fail'' ?!? Please explain what your saying, is it that the fish will have a bladder burst and a heartattack? not to mention a kidney fail?? it appears to me that your telling me a story and so you have 2 ''oranders'' in a 10g you done a 40% change and you upgraded to a 30g how could i help? and what part of this do i care about?
think im gonna ask you show me pics and get interestead in what an ''expert'' you are? thats funny
its way better than having a fluval edge turned into a marine tank with ornaments statues freshwater decor and not one living thing but a clownfish, oh and the beneficial bacteria, not even what we call live rock Berry1.


_No offence i can't help arguing.........._


----------



## goldie1212 (Mar 5, 2010)

common goldfish have been known to live over 40 years, fnacies dont tend ot live that long even with the best of care, they are bred to be deformed so they dont have a great outlook from the start i guess.

if you arent happy keeping 2 fancy goldfish in 5 gallons, why would you be encouraging someone with a tank smaller to go and buy goldfish? this seems a really irrisponsible (sp?) post. get those fish an upgrade or rehome them asap, even a 10g tank wont cost much and it would help them greatly. you made it sound as though you are more than happy having these 2 poor fish crammed into the 5gallon, they are not doing just fine as you said, they are suffering. 3" fish in a tiny tank like that can never end well, especially given they arent even half grown yet.

oh, and i dont agree with taking down anyone on the way they write, spell, punctuate, whatever. my husband is very knowledgable and intelligent however he is terribly dyslexic and cannot write well. dont judge people by how they write on a forum. we all make some mistakes, some more than others.

stunting will cause the fish to die a long drawn out death, its not fair on the fish, especially when the owner actually knows better and is simply ignoring the needs of the animal. you know those fish need a bigger tank like yesterday, even a large plastic storage tub with a filter hung in there would be better than the 5g they are in now. to then go and say goldfish will do just fine in the OPs tank is really showing your ignorance IMO. saying you are wanting to upgrade asap, well it should have been done months ago. just saying after christmas doesnt really narrow it down,it gives you another year to get it done after all. i very much doubt these fish will live long in this tank.


----------



## abadi (Jul 25, 2010)

goldie1212 said:


> common goldfish have been known to live over 40 years, fnacies dont tend ot live that long even with the best of care, they are bred to be deformed so they dont have a great outlook from the start i guess.
> 
> if you arent happy keeping 2 fancy goldfish in 5 gallons, why would you be encouraging someone with a tank smaller to go and buy goldfish? this seems a really irrisponsible (sp?) post. get those fish an upgrade or rehome them asap, even a 10g tank wont cost much and it would help them greatly. you made it sound as though you are more than happy having these 2 poor fish crammed into the 5gallon, they are not doing just fine as you said, they are suffering. 3" fish in a tiny tank like that can never end well, especially given they arent even half grown yet.
> 
> ...


I dont believe a goldfish living upto 40 years in captivity till i see one, and i am not ignoring my animals, and dont judge other people for what their happy for and sad for no matter how they seem unless you read minds, i do admit my fish are overgrown my tank and i am upgrading them very soon as i said. it takes me only 5 days to get an upgrade done, i know myself and i dont buy it from other people.

i didn't judge anyone for how they spell, but commenting on me with an unknown language is obvious, and thats how i would react when someone talks to me with a language i dont understand either its english or other. 
people judge on other's so quickly and you should know how you feel when you get judged for making a mistakes, and you just said those words everyone makes mistakes.
i said after christmas BECAUSE thats ''asap'', what you think ill go to the petstore and beg for a free aquarium? get out now and give the goldfish to my neighbors? sell apart of my liver and buy a larger tank?
also, dont judge on other people WHEN you dont personally know their conditions


----------



## goldie1212 (Mar 5, 2010)

abadi said:


> I dont believe a goldfish living upto 40 years in captivity till i see one, and i am not ignoring my animals, and dont judge other people for what their happy for and sad for no matter how they seem unless you read minds, i do admit my fish are overgrown my tank and i am upgrading them very soon as i said. it takes me only 5 days to get an upgrade done, i know myself and i dont buy it from other people.
> 
> i didn't judge anyone for how they spell, but commenting on me with an unknown language is obvious, and thats how i would react when someone talks to me with a language i dont understand either its english or other.
> people judge on other's so quickly and you should know how you feel when you get judged for making a mistakes, and you just said those words everyone makes mistakes.
> ...



google oldest goldfish, it is either 44 or 47 i cant remember which. yes, it is true. YouTube - Longest Goldfish Ever Alive 

i dont understand what you are saying, it takes you 5 days to upgrade? well if it takes 5 days why havent you done it already, and why wait until after christmas?

how on earth was it an unknown language? yes it took a little working out but it was hardly brain science. there was no need for your belittling reply.

sell a part of your liver, well thats a grown up response.

yes i do think your fish would be better off with someone able to house them properly if you cant do it. you said after christmas, but you have already said they are 3", which means for a while they have been too large for your tiny tank. its not something which has happened over night.

i am not judging you when i dont know your personal circumstances, however, you do seem ignorant when you are openly saying how goldfish are fine in smaller tanks while they are small, which is true, but you havent upgraded when it was needed so you are giving out extremely bad information. if in your personal circumstances you cannot give an animal the home it needs, then IMO you should rehome to someone who can.

oh, and please stop writing in caps pretending to shout, there is no need.


----------



## lionfish (Jul 15, 2009)

Opens popcorn , sits back and watches goldie get her knickers in a twist ........:whistling2:


----------



## goldie1212 (Mar 5, 2010)

lionfish said:


> Opens popcorn , sits back and watches goldie get her knickers in a twist ........:whistling2:


:lol2: my knickers are always in a twist, nothing new there :lol2:


----------



## berry1 (Sep 25, 2010)

oh, and i dont agree with taking down anyone on the way they write, spell, punctuate, whatever. my husband is very knowledgable and intelligent however he is terribly dyslexic and cannot write well. dont judge people by how they write on a forum. we all make some mistakes, some more than others.

thanks by the way goldie ( you must be the ownly person thats said that & i totaly agree with every thing youve said

abadi you sending out mixed messages as your saying dont judge unless your a mind reader but your also saying i have 2 goldfish in a 5g aquarium just think and read what your typeing before you actualy post it as you dont want to be judged but your giving very pour advice to a teenage member saying go put gold fish in an aquarium half my size what youve got to realise is that alot of us are very passionate about are hobbie and if were reading very pour advice that could lead to the deaths of fish your going to get judged i personaly dont have any thing against you acept that your giving out rong information

like heres a perfect example i recently picked 5 jacks up off a guy that had them in a 10g aquarium for 2 years their ownly 3" and extremely stunted 3 have already dies for their terrible conditions thats why i get realy pissed when people start saying il get a bigger one after christmas as its just an excuse for most any way 

and your comenting on my fluval edge now you just tell me whats best haveing 2 fish that can get bigger than 9" and make tones of wast in a 5g or having a 7g with 2 3" clowns what spend most of their life cruising anenomes ?


----------



## Mynki (Mar 24, 2010)

berry1 said:


> oh, and i dont agree with taking down anyone on the way they write, spell, punctuate, whatever. my husband is very knowledgable and intelligent however he is terribly dyslexic and cannot write well. dont judge people by how they write on a forum. we all make some mistakes, some more than others.


I agree with this. However I have given up reading some of his posts as I find them very hard to read. Could he use the spell checking facility on a word processor such as MS word? It works for one of my staff really well.


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

Ok I'm getting 5 goldies for that wee tank for my cosin...





Joking I'm desided to get some wee guppys... 

thanks for the help guys!


----------



## goldie1212 (Mar 5, 2010)

connor 1213 said:


> Ok I'm getting 5 goldies for that wee tank for my cosin...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:2thumb: good choice. 3 males would be ok i think at most, and you can get 3 different colours aswell so easy to tell apart.


----------



## abadi (Jul 25, 2010)

berry1 said:


> and your comenting on my fluval edge now you just tell me whats best haveing 2 fish that can get bigger than 9" and make tones of wast in a 5g or having a 7g with 2 3" clowns what spend most of their life cruising anenomes ?


these fish wont get to 9'' tomorrow and if your saying i shouldn't be having these fish in present because they are in a 5g to be upgraded, i can say im absolutely wrong and i can say i did give some wrong advice, but you can't say a 2'' 3'' clown would be happy in a 7g with nothing but statues and ornaments, and so what goldfish spend most of their life in? eating and pooping?

you know live anemones, corals and rock are very much better so why dont you use that for your clownfish? give me a one good reason and its pretty much looking like a freshwater, thats everybody's opinion on your tank.

isn't that ignorant?



goldie1212 said:


> google oldest goldfish, it is either 44 or 47 i cant remember which. yes, it is true. YouTube - Longest Goldfish Ever Alive
> 
> i dont understand what you are saying, it takes you 5 days to upgrade? well if it takes 5 days why havent you done it already, and why wait until after christmas?
> 
> ...


they are 3 inch including their fantails and only 1 inch from their back fins to belly, im _not denying_ the fishes need of an upgrade but they are not as big as you think just for a point there.

you say ''everybody makes mistakes'' and then when someone excluding your self makes a mistake you say its ignorant, it doesnt make much sense, you know.

i believe, if i wanted to pretend shouting i'd use this '' ! '' on texting

btw interesting link, if that goldfish is really 40 or so well older than me


----------



## goldie1212 (Mar 5, 2010)

abadi said:


> these fish wont get to 9'' tomorrow and if your saying i shouldn't be having these fish in present because they are in a 5g to be upgraded, i can say im absolutely wrong and i can say i did give some wrong advice, but you can't say a 2'' 3'' clown would be happy in a 7g with nothing but statues and ornaments, and so what goldfish spend most of their life in? eating and pooping?
> 
> you know live anemones, corals and rock are very much better so why dont you use that for your clownfish? give me a one good reason and its pretty much looking like a freshwater, thats everybody's opinion on your tank.
> 
> ...


i havent said anything about making a mistake being ignorant. i dont know if ive read that wrong, but you say you know how large your fish will grow, you know they need an upgrade, you say you can do it in 5 days, yet you are leaving it until sometime after christmas, this is what i meant was ignoring the needs of your fish.

i dont really get what measurements you are trying to put across, the fish is 3" long including its tail, its body will be 2" ish then yes? i include tails when i measure my fish, some do and some dont. my largest fancies are 8" and 9" each, including their tails. you dont know when they will begin to stunt, how long have you had them in this tiny tank, how often are you changing out the water, either way they arent going to be happy in this tank, they need room to swim and grow.

'!' this is an exclamation mark, it means nothing to do with shouting. people write in caps on forums etc from what ive seen to make out they are SHOUTING or sometimes angry.

oh and i too believe that the clowns need an upgrade.

tank decor is purely down to the owners choice IMO, as long as the needs of the fish are met for example if you have some cave dwelling type fish make sure they have something to hide in. i hate the looks of the shipwrecks and skeleton type ornaments you can buy but some may like them so they have them. im pretty sure the fish dont pay all that much attention to them. if someone wants a freshwater look for their marine tank so be it. each to their own as long as the requirements of the fish come first.


----------



## abadi (Jul 25, 2010)

goldie1212 said:


> i havent said anything about making a mistake being ignorant. i dont know if ive read that wrong, but you say you know how large your fish will grow, you know they need an upgrade, you say you can do it in 5 days, yet you are leaving it until sometime after christmas, this is what i meant was ignoring the needs of your fish.
> 
> i dont really get what measurements you are trying to put across, the fish is 3" long including its tail, its body will be 2" ish then yes? i include tails when i measure my fish, some do and some dont. my largest fancies are 8" and 9" each, including their tails. you dont know when they will begin to stunt, how long have you had them in this tiny tank, how often are you changing out the water, either way they arent going to be happy in this tank, they need room to swim and grow.


What i mean is between 18-26 december is my chance to upgrade, not that im waiting till january or febuary
if you want me to make this clearer, we are upgrading our marine tank to a 75 g by xmas and upgrade the goldfish to the 55 g, so there isn't a reason to buy another aquarium and thats why im waiting

im not trying to put any measurements im just making sure you know they are 3'' including tail, like how would i know you measure including or excluding tail.

btw, how much does it take for a goldfish to get to 8''-12''? ive watched a video on youtube with a 2 year old goldfish about 12'' big is that possible?

YouTube - My GIANT Goldfish Lilly interacting...


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

c'mon guys, fish section is a rare place of quiet on here eace:



abadi said:


> btw, how much does it take for a goldfish to get to 8''-12''? ive watched a video on youtube with a 2 year old goldfish about 12'' big is that possible?
> 
> YouTube - My GIANT Goldfish Lilly interacting...


wows, she doesn't have any reason to lie i s'pose: but unless she power fed it i would be sceptic it's only 2 years old, especially with a big hump like that too


----------



## abadi (Jul 25, 2010)

daftlassieEmma said:


> c'mon guys, fish section is a rare place of quiet on here eace:
> 
> 
> wows, she doesn't have any reason to lie i s'pose: but unless she power fed it i would be sceptic it's only 2 years old, especially with a big hump like that too


wouldn't it be bad to power feed goldfish?


----------



## goldie1212 (Mar 5, 2010)

it does seem a bit big for 2 years old, poor thing looks stressed out being chased around the tank like that. i would say they may have had it for 2 years rather than it being 2 years old but it could just be from larger parents which may allow for faster bigger growth. 

abadi, i get what you are saying now, makes sense to leave it and simply upgrade them into the bigger tank when the other inhabitants move out :2thumb: bet they will love all that extra space. dont be tempted to add a load more goldies though, tempting though it may be, another 1 may be ok but no more.....resist the urge :lol2: its difficult!


----------



## abadi (Jul 25, 2010)

goldie1212 said:


> it does seem a bit big for 2 years old, poor thing looks stressed out being chased around the tank like that. i would say they may have had it for 2 years rather than it being 2 years old but it could just be from larger parents which may allow for faster bigger growth.
> 
> abadi, i get what you are saying now, makes sense to leave it and simply upgrade them into the bigger tank when the other inhabitants move out :2thumb: bet they will love all that extra space. dont be tempted to add a load more goldies though, tempting though it may be, another 1 may be ok but no more.....resist the urge :lol2: its difficult!


im not sure but the description said it will be 2 years old in july or so, the video was taken at early 09 i think, and thats what i was shocked about, if its that large just for 2 years then what'll happen in 6 years..

no i dont think i will add alot, maybe just a fancy and some snails as i dont want that much crap in the tank either.

i am closing up my tropical tank and rehome the fish as i dont need those anymore, though i would love to keep freshwater shrimps sometimes.


----------



## goldie1212 (Mar 5, 2010)

well i guess their most rapid growth is in the first years, as they age their growth slows down.


----------

